# Set up??



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok I just did some trading and got the basics for reloading.It looks like the Lee challenger breech look press kit> I need a caliper,what would you recomend? I also need some advice on setting up my stuff I would like to have it in the house not in my out building as my wife sugested. :anim_lol:I have a good built in desk with a fermica top that I don`t wont to screw anything into.I was thinking of mounting it to a peice of heavy plywood and trying to figure out a way to sturdy it so I could use the press. Has anyone done this or have any sugestions??????


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Put some storage shelves into a closet to hold the press and the related stuff when you're not using it. Wives appreciate put-away neatness.
Screw the press to a hefty piece of plywood, at least 1/2", and better 3/4". Get a couple of really hefty "C"-clamps, and clamp the plywood to your work surface, as close to the centerline of force of the press as you can.
Screw your trimmer and your case lubricator (if any) to thinner, smaller pieces of plywood, and use smaller clamps to attach them to the work surface as needed.
If you don't want to go to the expense of buying a caliper, get case-length and loaded-cartridge-length gauges, which are cheaper. Make up a primerless dummy cartridge, heavily crimped, as your set-up tool. Keep a primerless, bullet-less, properly sized and trimmed case, too, as a set-up tool.
Get a decent powder scale, to help set up your powder measure, and to check it just before beginning a loading session.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..You'll want a good scale. Starrett makes some of the best calipers iof you decide to get any. You can clamp down a lot of equipment but the press itself I would say put on a good heavy bench, it will prove to help you later. Steve's ideas are pretty good ones. Some people will say "Oh..Just bolt it to an old desk". Things like that will make a mess.

I always check my first few rounds to make sure the powder drop is doing OK. Powder settles and might drop different then. After the 10-20th round though if it is still in your range let em fly and just check ever so often. There is no such thing as being too safe.

There was a kid that dropped a Coke in his Dads reloading room and it caused a bad burn....Killed the child if I remember right. I haven't had a beverage around reloading equipment since...Something to think about.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> There was a kid that dropped a Coke in his Dads reloading room and it caused a bad burn....Killed the child if I remember right. I haven't had a beverage around reloading equipment since...Something to think about.


I've never heard of this one before!!!!.....Do tell us more.....Chemical reaction or ?????


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Put some storage shelves into a closet to hold the press and the related stuff when you're not using it. Wives appreciate put-away neatness.
> Screw the press to a hefty piece of plywood, at least 1/2", and better 3/4". Get a couple of really hefty "C"-clamps, and clamp the plywood to your work surface, as close to the centerline of force of the press as you can.
> Screw your trimmer and your case lubricator (if any) to thinner, smaller pieces of plywood, and use smaller clamps to attach them to the work surface as needed.
> If you don't want to go to the expense of buying a caliper, get case-length and loaded-cartridge-length gauges, which are cheaper. Make up a primerless dummy cartridge, heavily crimped, as your set-up tool. Keep a primerless, bullet-less, properly sized and trimmed case, too, as a set-up tool.
> Get a decent powder scale, to help set up your powder measure, and to check it just before beginning a loading session.


Great minds think a like! good words :smt023

I made a bench out of an old fish tank stand that works pretty nice for loading pistol rounds.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks guys I was hopeing to get some pics it is easier for me if I see it verses reading how to do something.:smt023 I beleave I`ll be better off if I find an old stand or table to set up on.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Tracker said:


> Thanks guys I was hopeing to get some pics it is easier for me if I see it verses reading how to do something.:smt023 I beleave I`ll be better off if I find an old stand or table to set up on.


My last bench was an old 24"x24" cabinet with a piece of counter top on it that I picked up from a remodel. It worked out really well too.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

For calipers, visit your local Harbor Freight store or HF's web site. They usually have good calipers for very reasonable prices. I picked up my electronic version on sale for about $15.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm trying to find the article. It appeared to be a chemical reaction. I'll get a link to the article ASAP
I remember seeing it on the news. I'm having a hard time finding an article now.


----------

